
Ask HN: What are the reasons why you will not apply to YC in 2019? - bsvalley
What are the reasons why you will not apply to YC in 2019?
======
krapp
I have no social skills, no network, no ideas worth throwing money at, I
despise startup culture, and I'm too much of an idiot to successfully fool
anyone into thinking otherwise.

------
oldmancoyote
I don't want to spend the 7 to 10 years it takes to succeed with the kind of
startup that YC invests in. I'll proceed with a side project instead and sell
out if it develops significant potential for such growth.

------
auganov
Won't be applying after they set up shop in China. For both political/moral
and "tech" reasons.

------
david927
When was the last time YC was relevant?

